# How long to do hair and makeup?



## girl_geek (Dec 9, 2004)

I was just wondering, in a forum full of make-up obsessed girls




how long does it take you all to do your hair and makeup?

I usually spend 10 minutes on makeup (15 if it's a special occasion!), and 15-20 minutes to blowdry and style my hair.


----------



## keaLoha (Dec 10, 2004)

generally only apply brows, mascara, lipstick, loose powder &amp; blush, plus a pony tail totals 10 minutes max. i'm too much of a minimalist.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Dec 10, 2004)

I spend about 25-35 min on skincare &amp; makeup b/c I'm very _sloooow_ in the morning!

My hair is short, so that only takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## FeistyFemme (Dec 10, 2004)

I spend about 10 minutes on makeup, but that's if I do any.

If it's the day I wash my hair, then I spend about 10 minutes blowdrying it, and I'm good to go.


----------



## GR8FISCH (Dec 10, 2004)

well if you ask my DH, he'd say 'quite hee-hawing in front of the mirror &amp; get going' so...if I do the whole thing 'right', it takes about 30'', if it's the short version, 10'' &amp; if I'm on time, i comb my hair, splash my face, &amp; hit the road....if they don't like, they don't hafta look....


----------



## Haloinrverse (Dec 11, 2004)

for my everyday look, i put my hair up and flat iron my bangs, then it takes about 15-20 minutes to do my makeup. i sometimes take longer on my makeup when i work int he afternoon rather than the morning.


----------



## Laura (Dec 11, 2004)

I spend between 30-45 on hair &amp; make-up. I've long hair so it either has to be straightened with my ceramic staightener every day or else i put some mousse in &amp; leave it dry naturally which means curls! Make Up in the mornings takes about 5 minutes these days coz i don't wear eye make up often anymore!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 11, 2004)

It takes about 30-35 min. to dry my hair when it's mostly wet - when I wash it at night and let it air dry while I sleep - it'll take about 15-20 in the morning... My makeup usually takes about 15 min. probably because I am also half-watching the tv or my pc when I'm doing it... so I'm not FULLY just doing makeup... LOL But some days I'll go out hair wet and back in a pony - and like no makeup - so those days I'm done in 10 min. tops LOL


----------



## FairyRave (Dec 27, 2004)

It takes me a long time! I have really long naturally curly hair that takes forever to dry. When I blowdry it it usually takes around an hour. For the makeup it takes me anywhere from 5 minutes to a half hour depending upon what crazy face I am putting on that day


----------



## Laura (Jan 21, 2005)

Would you spend 2hours every morning Trisha



?? What time do you get up at?? I am SO bad at getting up in the mornings so that's why i can only afford to spend 10 minutes doing my make up!


----------



## HarleyMom (Jan 21, 2005)

*It really depends on what my plans for the day are and how much time I have. Most days it takes about 30 minutes if I just shampoo my hair and put it up in a scrunchy.Since the easystraight fiasco if I want to dry my hair it takes a bit longer than it used to since it's still frizzy and hard to work with. Yesterday I washed my hair and dried it so it looked good and feels soft, today I just pulled it back and used minimal makeup so I was out the door in about 20 minutes. My hair is what takes the longest though.*


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey, by the time it takes me to eat breakfast, shower, brush teeth, wash face, blow-dry hair (my new hair cut takes me a little longer to style than what i used to have), and put on makeup, I take about the same amount of time! Of course I've never been good at taking fast showers, and I always watch TV when I eat breakfast which probably slows me down.... I could probably speed up a little if I tried!


----------



## Joyeuux (Jan 22, 2005)

I'll generally spend about 20 minutes when I'm doing my make-up for the day. I agree with Salsabelle about appeareance being a big part of your job if you're a makeup artist or SA. I need to get more into the habit of doing my hair -- usually it's just pulled back.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 25, 2005)

15-30!





Originally Posted by *girl_geek* 

I was just wondering, in a forum full of make-up obsessed girls



how long does it take you all to do your hair and makeup?
I usually spend 10 minutes on makeup (15 if it's a special occasion!), and 15-20 minutes to blowdry and style my hair.


----------



## DivaBella (Feb 19, 2005)

About 20 mins on a good day, although I can do 10 minutes if I need to hustle


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Kati_17* It takes me about an hour to dry and straighten my hair. But, normaly I just wash it then throw it up into a messy bun or a ponytail. I spend about 10 for makeup. Thats what I do on my rush days... lately I just can't be bothered blowdrying... I'm getting lazy!


----------



## Tiel6 (Feb 20, 2005)

LOL, I'm with Trisha on this one...





For me to get a shower, brush my teeth, getting dressed, putting my contacts in, &amp; make up takes me about 2 hrs. Just doing my makeup is around 30 mins. Doing my hair takes me 5 or 10 mins since I just blow dry it.


----------



## KMEFH (Mar 24, 2005)

Takes me about 1 1/2 hrs, but thats normal right?!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 24, 2005)

Oops - I voted thinking it was just *hair only*.





For me to be ready from head to toe it takes me about an hour and a half. My hair is the quickest - that takes no more than 15 minutes. My husband is always complaining I take too long to get ready.


----------



## KMEFH (Mar 24, 2005)

Ditto that husband thing. poor husbands, u'de think they'd start to get it and shut up after so long. They do it to themseves!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 24, 2005)

Exactly! and besides, we're worth the wait.




right?


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* My husband is always complaining I take too long to get ready.



Don't they all?


----------



## Marisol (Mar 25, 2005)

It takes me about an hour to get ready if I shower, do make-up, and wear my hair curly (which means that I let it airdry). If I straighten my hair, add about 30 minutes to my routine. Lucky for me, I like less than a mile away from work and school so I don't have to waste time in my commute.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Don't they all?



*my bf always tells me I take too long... I can solve that problem with a buzzer in 5 min... then we'll see how much he likes my new 'time saving' look! LOL



*


----------



## Mirtilla (Apr 6, 2005)

About 40 mins


----------



## hawaiilatina (Apr 7, 2005)

_It takes me 10-15 to curl my hair either jumbo rollers or 1 1/2" curling iron. And about 15 min for a full m/u face. 30 minutes tops! Even if I took a little longer, my DH doesn't even complain! He knows better. My routine is actually quick compared to the other girls that I know._


----------



## glamslam (Apr 7, 2005)

I feel the same way as Trisha, I enjoy getting ready so I don't mind how long it takes!





If it's a hair washing day, it takes me a lot longer to get ready; an hour for hair alone--blowdry, flat iron, fuss with it. If it's not a hair washing day, I just touch it up with a flat or curling iron which takes about 15 to 20 minutes. For work I wear it in a casual, messy updo almost all the time so that saves time if I'm really in a hurry. My makeup generally takes 20 minutes, unless I'm trying something new then I'm very sloooow and methodical! Getting dressed is super quick, I wear scrubs so I don't have to worry about coordinating outfits. Oh, and I must have my cup of tea while I check my email.

So, I do have to get up pretty early! The further you try to get from your natural state, the longer it takes! And I'm trying to get pretty darn far! Oh well...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* I feel the same way as Trisha, I enjoy getting ready so I don't mind how long it takes!




If it's a hair washing day, it takes me a lot longer to get ready; an hour for hair alone--blowdry, flat iron, fuss with it. If it's not a hair washing day, I just touch it up with a flat or curling iron which takes about 15 to 20 minutes. For work I wear it in a casual, messy updo almost all the time so that saves time if I'm really in a hurry. My makeup generally takes 20 minutes, unless I'm trying something new then I'm very sloooow and methodical! Getting dressed is super quick, I wear scrubs so I don't have to worry about coordinating outfits. Oh, and I must have my cup of tea while I check my email.

So, I do have to get up pretty early! The further you try to get from your natural state, the longer it takes! And I'm trying to get pretty darn far! Oh well...





*Oh ... I'm jealous! I've always wanted a job where I had to wear scrubs!!! LOL No hassle in getting dressed, and you're wearing something so comfy it's like going to work in PJ's and sneakers.... LUCKY!!



*


----------



## paige3838 (Apr 7, 2005)

I wish I could make myself get up early enough to do something nice with my makeup. I usually end up waking up too late, and I end up doing a rush job... my usual "blah" look for work takes about 10 minutes, which includes doing almost nothing with my hair (just running a brush through and pulling it back in a ponytail).

When I go out to dinner or something, though, I take 45 minutes at least!


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 17, 2005)

If it's a curly hair day, then I shower and then add some product and scrunch over the course of the morning so my hair takes like 10 min. including the shower. Straight hair days...well if I blow dry and flat iron, that takes about 45 minutes, but I usually do blow dry the night before or even sleep on it and just iron the next morning which is about 15 minutes.

Makeup...I can do 5 min for a full face (I don't do anything fancy like a lot of you!) 10 min. if I'm doing eyeliner and a couple different shadows...

Then there's the mornings like this one where it takes 1 min. to pop the contacts in b/c I'm not doing ANYTHING today!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 18, 2005)

if i straighten my hair it takes me like 2 hrs i initially flat iron then wait awhile then redo it cus i like it better the second time.

if it's a curlyday it still takes me an hour and a half to get ready since i like my hair to dry naturally while i do my make up and that seems to take forever even though i have a routine down. (this is why i don't put make up on everyday lol)


----------



## Marisol (Apr 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* if i straighten my hair it takes me like 2 hrs i initially flat iron then wait awhile then redo it cus i like it better the second time.
if it's a curlyday it still takes me an hour and a half to get ready since i like my hair to dry naturally while i do my make up and that seems to take forever even though i have a routine down. (this is why i don't put make up on everyday lol)

Dayum! That is a long time! Thankfully, if I am going curly for the day, my hair air dries pretty fast.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Dayum! That is a long time! Thankfully, if I am going curly for the day, my hair air dries pretty fast. i can wash myhair in the morning and it will still be damp close to my scalp in the late afternoon. (that's drying naturallycurly)


----------



## meg1959 (Apr 20, 2005)

On a day I blow dry and style my hair straight it takes about 45 minutes for my to do hair and make-up.

Curly hair days, scrunch in some product (I try new ones all the time) and go, subtract 15-20 minutes.

Deciding what to wear is what takes me the longest. I used to wear a lab coat over everything, so I could get away with a lot. Now I'm in a corporate setting and I really have to think about my outfits.


----------



## Liz (Apr 23, 2005)

It depends. I usually just do my makeup. That can take me like 20-40 minutes. when/if i do my hair, it's flat ironing it. but i haven't dont that in a long time. and that takes like 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* For me, my hair doesn't take long at all! I just put John Frieda cream, put it in a ponytail, and take it out when it's dry. my makeup, however, is a different issue. It takes me about 20 minutes to pick the colors I want and apply it. Longer, if there's a special occasion. oh yea it takes me forever to pick out colors too lol i will sit there staring at them not knowing what to use. (like tonight i have no idea what to use for tonight)


----------



## Leadfoot (Apr 26, 2005)

I usually takes me about an hour - 30 minutes for my hair, 30 minutes for my makeup. I'm just pokey, though.


----------



## girl_geek (May 2, 2005)

You know, I ought to change my vote ... lately I've been taking more time with the eye makeup, and I bought a concealor brush and have been taking more time hiding those undereye circles! Now my makeup takes 15-20 minutes every day



However my latest hair cut usually only takes 15 minutes to blowdry and style so that's nice





And Elise, I know what you mean about long hair. I use to have long hair that I would just wash at night and let air-dry and that was it! But I got so sick of my long hair, so now I've got a shoulder-length layered cut where I flip out the ends, and I love it! I think it also helps me look a little older and a little less like a college student, it seems like most sorority girls around here have that long (usually dyed) blonde hair!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* And Elise, I know what you mean about long hair. I use to have long hair that I would just wash at night and let air-dry and that was it! But I got so sick of my long hair, so now I've got a shoulder-length layered cut where I flip out the ends, and I love it! I think it also helps me look a little older and a little less like a college student, it seems like most sorority girls around here have that long (usually dyed) blonde hair!

i had reallylong dyed blonde hair at one time lol well my hair is naturally blonde but it's a dark blonde now. so i lightened it but i was NEVER like those annoying chicks (but it takes forever for me to do myhair since i do NOT like to blow dry my hair i like it to dry naturally the only heat that touches my hair is from the flat iron and i dont even do that much.)


----------



## girl_geek (May 3, 2005)

Hey, I wasn't trying to insult anyone who does have long dyed blonde hair (or is in a sorority!), I've just noticed that that seems to be a very common look among the undergrads here!


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 9, 2007)

In the mornings i'm cold and tired so i tend to take about 30 mins to get ready, if i have time, which i almost never do, i straighten my hair which takes 45 mins give or take. I can also rush myself if i have to and put on foundation, eyelinzer, two bronzers, mascara, and eyeshadow in less than 10 mins =)


----------



## Barbette (Nov 9, 2007)

Aiiiitch, when given time I can keep myself busy for hours... it's horrible!




I get all comfortable, get a drink, put on some music, take breaks to check internet or sit down with my love while applying mascara in a little mirror and talk to him, I don't do very well under stress, when I have a time limit, so I often end up finishing the last touches in a car or bus. The average estimated amount of time I use up, no idea. It differs to the time that I am given.


----------



## Leony (Nov 9, 2007)

Makeup 35 minutes hair usually less than a minute (long or short)


----------



## MamaSara (Nov 9, 2007)

Takes me about 30 minutes to do my make up cause I'm usually sitting in front of the 'puter, and 15 to dry and style my hair. If I'm rushed I can have my make up on and hair dryed in 20 minutes.


----------



## nikla (Nov 10, 2007)

About 15 minutes or so. If I am going somewhere special (meaning not work), it takes longer.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 10, 2007)

mostly it's 20-30 minutes. on a daily basis, i just blowdry my hair a bit, just to make sure i don't go out with wet ends. for a special occasion i'll put more effort into it. the rest is for makeup.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

Shower, brush my teeth, blow dry my hair and make up can take hours. I am so bad, I work a lot at home, so I take a shower and wander back to the computer to do some more work with my robe on, then go back to dry my hair with the blow dryer before it is too dry to do anything with, then back out for a cup of coffee, and then back to get dressed and make up... I feel like it takes me all day to get ready, I should really just lock the door on myself and not let myself out till I am completely ready!


----------



## enyadoresme (Nov 10, 2007)

if i straighten my hair....25-30 min

if i put rollers in the night before 10 min to style...1hr to put rollers in and heat under dryer

makeup--20 min


----------



## GlamGal (Nov 11, 2007)

over an hour for me


----------



## ivette (Nov 11, 2007)

it all depends usually 10-15 minutes.

more if its a special ocassion


----------



## katherinelesley (Nov 12, 2007)

It used to take me forever to do my hair, but I recently bought a set of clip-in extensions in a bid to save my hair from damage and now it takes about 3 minutes to clip them in and smooth the top of my hair.

For makeup I have a fairly set routine of concealer, base, blush/bronzer and usually a neutral eyeshadow with liner and mascara. Most of my colours are coordinated so I don't have to put too much thought in if I don't want to.


----------



## Callystia (Nov 12, 2007)

I just got my hair cut in an entirely new style yesterday; I suspect I'm about to be taking a lot longer to get ready, at least until I get used to fixing it right.


----------



## colormeup (Nov 12, 2007)

Usually less than 10 minutes. If it's a weekend and I feel like going all out I can take an hour.


----------



## juizihunni (Nov 13, 2007)

30 mins - an hour... if im really trying to be dressy


----------



## nynnie (Nov 14, 2007)

It depends what I'm doing. If I'm putting my hair up, that takes just 10 or so minutes. If i'm leaving it down, it usually doesn't take any time at all besides putting some serum in it. My makeup can be slapping on foundation and take one minute, or full out about 15 minutes. My shower is usually the longest part, since my hair is down to the middle of my back, and it takes quite a while to wash. Showers usually take half an hour or 45 minutes.


----------



## Lyssa36 (Nov 14, 2007)

| spent about 15 mins on makeup, and a half an hr on hair and then touch up on make up after when im ready for the day


----------



## Killah Kitty (Nov 14, 2007)

About an hour.

My hair is curly I always wash it night before but only every 3 or 4 days. I spend like an hour or more putting product in it, let it mostly air dry (blowdry with diffuser if Im tired) and go to bed. After that my hairs good till it needs a shower again.

Makeup takes me from half hour to hour depending on where Im going, and I hate doing the same thing over and over, so it even takes me like 10 mins to pick out what I want to use lol doesn't help nothing is really coordinated...


----------



## monniej (Nov 14, 2007)

someone can do hair and makeup in 15 minutes? i find that hard to believe. maybe because i need at least and hour to do both well!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 14, 2007)

I need to spend much more time on my hair!


----------



## fenderxbunni (Nov 22, 2007)

All together it takes me about 20 minutes :]


----------



## missroadkill (Nov 22, 2007)

depends. if i feel like dolling up that day, i spend about 30 mins on hair and 30 mins on makeup. but on normal days, it's 20 mins hair and 10 mins makeup.


----------



## Katrinah (Nov 24, 2007)

I usually need half an hour to complete my make up and just 5-10 minutes for hair, since I like it tied all the way back most of the time =D


----------



## HanaHitsuji (Nov 25, 2007)

It used to take me FOREVER to do my makeup, when I did it, that is. I've been getting a lot faster seeings how the past two weeks or so, I've been doing it every morning. I do it a kind of JRock visual kei style, which used to take forever, but now it only takes me like...15 minutes. I usually don't do much to my hair, though.


----------



## Ellz (Aug 17, 2012)

5 minutes in total. My hair is naturaly straight (oh lucky me) and is about 2 inches all over so i literally don't touch it and the rest is makeup. I learnt to do my makeup on my bus journey to college so time was of the essence.

My boyfriend used to time me and boast to his friends about how fast we could leave the house for dinner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hippiemama76 (Aug 18, 2012)

I do enjoy getting ready, so I can take as long as I want if I'm just playing around.  However, with two small children and a usually busy schedule, it's rare that I get to spend too much time getting ready. 

I wake up in the morning and shower first thing, then let my hair air dry while I'm doing other things (cooking breakfast, getting the girls ready, cleaning, etc.).  My hair is just past my shoulders and very fine and thin.  It's really frizzy, so I could never leave the house with it just air dried.  As long as it has 30+ minutes to air dry, it's basically dried - I hit it with a blow dryer for &lt;5 minutes to finish it off, and then take about 5 minutes or so to run my flat iron over it to make it super straight.  So no more than 10 minutes total on hair.

My make up is the same basic routine, so I can be pretty fast with it as well.  Moisturize/eye cream straight from the shower.  After blow dryer but before flat iron, I do BB Cream, Benetint on my cheeks, setting powder, UDPPP, tightline my upper lids, 2-3 shadows from my Naked 1, one coat of mascara and I'm good to go.  I can get it done as quickly as 10 minutes, or really drag it out if it's a special occasion and I'm adding some extras (shading, bronzer, fancy eyes, etc.). 

So if I'm in a super hurry, I can get out of the bathroom after 20 minutes and still be 'done'. I selected 30-35 on the poll just because it's nice to take a little time and not be rushed (and also because the kids are likely to interrupt me for something during that time!).


----------



## Allium (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd say its 20 minutes on hair (drying, styling) and 20 on make-up. When I do this, I always get compliments, so it makes a difference. I have to put contacts in as well and those sometimes don't want to cooperate!!


----------



## Amarah (Aug 30, 2012)

It takes me about 8 minutes to do full makeup because im so used to my face and about an hour and a half to straighten my hair with a ghd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  yes i suck with hair lol


----------

